# Hotplug PCI (Or dynamically remove and rescan for new pci devices)



## Era paz (Mar 26, 2015)

Hi,

I'm looking for a way to refresh the PCI device list.

In Linux, you can remove a particular PCI device, and then after rescan the device will appear again. PCI devices can be re-enumerated by

```
echo 1 > /sys/bus/pci/rescan
```

I'm looking for a similar functionality in FreeBSD.

*What do I want to achieve?*
My PCIe device can be reset from the host.  But when it boots again, it's uncommunicative, so I want to rescan the PCI device in order to initiate a new connection between the host and the device.

I would appreciate your help very much!


----------

